

This extension has transformed my Chrome and computer experience - morphics
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/09/29/this-chrome-extension-has-dramatically-reduced-its-cpu-usage-for-me/

======
matthewdavis
This may be a stupid question, but why don't our browsers do this
automatically? This seems like a good idea.

~~~
greenyoda
I've noticed that I can have a hundred tabs open in Firefox without much
damage, but if I open a hundred tabs in Chrome, my CPU starts to run full-
blast making the machine impossible to use.

